# The post counter for threads...



## Celebthôl (Aug 15, 2003)

Why does it not work? 

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 15, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## MacAddict (Aug 15, 2003)

You talking about this thing? It works fine for me.

~MacAddict


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacAddict _
> *You talking about this thing? It works fine for me.
> 
> ~MacAddict *



Yes that thing...it doesnt work for me


----------



## Khamul (Aug 16, 2003)

Might have popups blocked.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 16, 2003)

That makes sense, as when those annoying advert things come along they dont "pop up" anymore, how would one make it so pop ups can....pop up?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok woah where do we find this post counter thing? I can't seem to locate one either....


----------



## Aulë (Aug 17, 2003)

Just click on the number in the 'Replies' column
(See attached)


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 30, 2003)

Gosh, I didn't know that beast existed. . .

Thanks for the info. I've started running around clicking on all the threads I like. . .it's easy to see why I have the highest post count. ..

Just for the heck of it, this is what the post counter thing comes up with on the Totally Ridiculous Story. . .how did Tar get more posts than me on there?

User Posts 
Tar-Ancalime 607 
HLGStrider 604 
Wonko The Sane 210 
HobbitGirl 89 
BlackCaptain 88 
Nenya Evenstar 82 
Lossen Vana 81 
Celebthôl 68 
Aulë 57 
Estrella 57 
Rogue666666 55 
Feanorian 48 
CraigSmith 41 
Valdarmyr 39 
Omnipotent_elf 30 
Ecthelion 24 
Ol'gaffer 23 
Lifeling 23 
spirit 23 
Elbereth 23 
Samwise_hero 17 
Dáin Ironfoot I 14 
7doubles 13 
Thomas Baggins 11 
Dain Ironfoot 7 
Turin 7 
Aslan 6 
captin_obvious 6 
Anamatar IV 6 
Tolkien Adictee 4 
Mablung 4 
Vixen Evenstar 3 
indexerkevin 3 
Eöl 2 
tookish-girl 2 
aDaHe 2 
LúthienTinúviel 1 
Kit Baggins 1 
Zale 1 
niteshade 1 
lossenandunewen 1 
Kementari 1


----------



## Aulë (Aug 31, 2003)

Wouldn't it be funny if the Mods deleted that thread, and Elgee lost 600 posts?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Wouldn't it be funny if the Mods deleted that thread, and Elgee lost 600 posts?  *



Why are you constantly saying things like that Aulë?! what do you have agaisnt people


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2003)

It isn't people. It's just me. . .

I'm the bane of all sensible, moderate posters. . .I am THE MEGAPOSTER!
MU HA HA HA


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *It isn't people. It's just me. . .
> 
> I'm the bane of all sensible, moderate posters. . .I am THE MEGAPOSTER!
> MU HA HA HA *



I'd normally agree with you, but he snitched on me to certain mods aswell  trying to get a certain skeptical thread moved


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2003)

I hadn't heard about that. Moved to where? This is getting Chatty so maybe we should move it to PM.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Wouldn't it be funny if the Mods deleted that thread, and Elgee lost 600 posts?  *


It would be even funnier if it happened when Elgee got to 4999 (though I wouldn't want to be Aulë if it came to pass - he'd have to change his name to Pippin_Took or something).


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2003)

Hehe. . .I'm almost there. . .

I think that thread is immortal, anyway. If it were deleted whoever deleted it would be attacked by the lovers of Bob.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I think that thread is immortal, anyway. If it were deleted whoever deleted it would be attacked by the lovers of Bob. *



Yeah *sniff* i love that lil guy. . .


----------



## Aulë (Sep 1, 2003)

Oo!
Whilst we're at it- why don't we delete the 'Rangers' thread. 
That's another 250 Elgee-posts gone 
And the 'Debate on Christianity' thread.  That's 350-Thol posts and 75 Elgee-posts 
And the 'Who is the greatest elf ever?'. 50 Elgee-posts there 
And we don't need 'RP 32: Quest for the Mirror!' There are 130 Elgee-posts there 

You getting all this, Mods?


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 1, 2003)

I am reading and taking notes


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 1, 2003)

> And we don't need 'RP 32: Quest for the Mirror!' There are 130 Elgee-posts there



Gosh! I thought that had been deleted years ago. . .It was a really fun RPG. . .If you want a laugh, you might try reading it. It was too ridiculous to be true.

You think I posted a lot on that elf thread. You'd wipe out half Gil-Gilad's post count!

And I myself had the last Prayer Request thread and one of the Ranger's threads deleted which must've cost me about 300. I'm not all bad.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Oo!
> Whilst we're at it- why don't we delete the 'Rangers' thread.
> That's another 250 Elgee-posts gone
> ...



Aulë, really now, c-mon man, do you really want to suck up anymore to these mods?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 2, 2003)

All right, this isn't funny. WHERE'S MY RIDICULOUS STORY!

I WENT TO POST AND IT'S GONE!

YOU MUST'VE PUT IT SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Uminya (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh dear....

Well, I think it might be that dastardly Graph Kludge, Elgee. We've been having problems with him lately, and without his e-pills, he's just gone out of control.

I ran a search for "Graph Kludge - live victims" and your thread was not on the list, though I think I caught some snippets in the "Graph Kludge Excrement" readout....


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh no, not the evil Graph Kludge. Even spider kitties shudder at the thought.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 3, 2003)

It's finally gone is it?
HAHAHAHAHAhahahahaha

Dear me, that's rather funny. 

Maybe you could start another one, Elgee?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *It's finally gone is it?
> HAHAHAHAHAhahahahaha
> 
> ...



That was real mean guys  looks like mods abusing their powers to me  *snickers*

Aulë this suck-up-ness is getting ridiculous now....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Aulë this suck-up-ness is getting ridiculous now.... *



[subtle hint]As is this thread. And a few others.[/end hint]


----------



## Talierin (Sep 3, 2003)

I've apologized to Elgee about it, so let's not hear anything more about it


----------



## Aulë (Sep 3, 2003)

What?
You mean that you hid Elgee's thread, Tal???

Shame on you! You should know better.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> * so let's not hear anything more about it *



Quoth the Raven...


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 3, 2003)

I think this poor thread has gone the way of the eternal side track. . .


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2003)

Time to let it out of its misery.. 
Thread is closed.


----------

